# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Ελεγχος ΡΕΛΕ απευθείας απο mE

## picdev

Αν έχω ένα ρελε που μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με το ρεύμα του μΕ,
τι χρειάζεται για να το συνδέσω στο πόδι του με?
Μία δίοδο σε σειρά με το πυνίο του ρελέ? ή δίοδος παράλληλα με το πηνίο?
Τη δίοδο παράλληλα με το πηνίο τη βάζουμε στη περίπτωση που δεν έχουμε γείωση και θέλουμε να καταναλωθεί το ρεύμα στο κόμβο του πηνίου?

----------


## Mihos

Ακόμα και αν το ρεύμα τις εξόδου του μικροελεγκτή επαρκεί είναι προτιμότερο να βάλεις τρανζίστορ κατά τη γνώμη μου. Η δίοδος σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να μπαίνει αντιπαράλληλα με το πηνίο του ρελε (δηλαδή η κάθοδος στο + και η άνοδος στο -) και ο ρόλος της είναι να αποροφά την τάση που δημιουργείται στο πηνείο του ρελέ κατά την απενεργοποίηση του λόγω αυτεπαγωγής.

----------


## stom

Υπαρχουν μικρορελε, με πολυ χαμηλο ρευμα ενεργοπιησης και ταση λειτουργιας 5vdc, και συχνα ενσωματομενη διοδο παραλληλα με το πηνιο για λογους προστασιας.
Οσο μιλαμε ομως γενικα για ρελε, τρανζιστορ η ακομα καλυτερα ενα uln2003 ειναι οτι πρεπει. Εχει μεσα και αντιστασεις, και διοδους προστασιας.

----------


## picdev

> Ακόμα και αν το ρεύμα τις εξόδου του μικροελεγκτή επαρκεί είναι προτιμότερο να βάλεις τρανζίστορ κατά τη γνώμη μου. Η δίοδος σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να μπαίνει αντιπαράλληλα με το πηνίο του ρελε (δηλαδή η κάθοδος στο + και η άνοδος στο -) και ο ρόλος της είναι να αποροφά την τάση που δημιουργείται στο πηνείο του ρελέ κατά την απενεργοποίηση του λόγω αυτεπαγωγής.



αν η δίοδος μπει σε σειρά με το πόδι του μΕ και μετά συνδεθεί στο πυνίο δεν θα εμποδίσει το ρεύμα να πάει προς στο πόδι του μΕ?

Σε σχηματικό με ρελέ ,μΕ και  τρανζίστορ, έλεγε οτι βάζει τη δίοδο γιατί όταν κλείνει το τρανζίστορ , το πυνίο δεν είναι συνδεμένο με τη γείωση αλλά μόνο με τη πηγή , έτσι το ρεύμα της αυτεπαγωγής καταναλωνόταν μεταξύ διόδου και πηνίου 

_The relay is turned OFF by writing LOGIC 0 on the port pin. A diode  (1N4007/1N414 is connected across the relay coil; this is done so as  to protect the transistor from damage due to the BACK EMF generated  in the relay's inductive coil when the transistor is turned OFF. When  the transistor is switched OFF the energy stored in the inductor is  dissipated through the diode & the internal resistance of the relay  coil. Normally 1N4148 can be used as it is fast switching diode with a  maximum forward current of 300ma. This diode is also called as  free-wheeling diode.

_http://www.dnatechindia.com/Tutorial...ontroller.html


στη περίπτωση όμως που το πυνίο στη μία άκρη του έχει γείωση, πρέπει να μπει η δίοδος παράλληλα ? το ρεύμα δεν έχει δρόμο προς τη γείωση?+ οτι ο μΕ έχει δίοδο σε σειρά?

----------


## spiroscfu

> αν η δίοδος μπει σε σειρά με το πόδι του μΕ και μετά συνδεθεί στο πυνίο δεν θα εμποδίσει το ρεύμα να πάει προς στο πόδι του μΕ?



Αν βάλεις δίοδο σε σειρά με το ρελέ για να ενεργοποιηθεί αυτός η δίοδος πρέπει να είναι ορθά πολωμένη δηλ. όταν απενεργοποιηθεί τότε η δίοδος θα είναι πάλη ορθά πολωμένη γιατί η αυτεπαγωγή τάση που θα δημιουργηθεί θα έχει αντίθετη πολικότητα και έτσι θα κινδυνέψει ο μ/ε.
Η δίοδος τοποθετείτε αντιπαράλληλα με το πηνίο του ρελέ.

----------


## picdev

α δεν ήξερα οτι η τάση της αυτεπαγωγής είναι μικρότερη του μηδέν

----------


## spiroscfu

Για την ακρίβεια είναι αντίστροφη από την τάση που το διαρρέει,
 δηλ. αυτεπαγωγή του πηνίου ή επαγωγική αντίσταση, είναι αυτή που δημιουργείτε στο πηνίο όταν περάσει από μέσα του ένα μεταβαλλόμενο ρεύμα, τότε αυτό θα του δημιουργήσει μια αυτεπαγωγική αντίσταση ή με ποιο απλά λόγια μια τάση αντίστροφης πολικότητας που αυτή θα φερθεί σαν ένα άεργο φορτίο στην πρωτεύων τάση.



Edit:
Να συμπληρώσω πως εκεί που γράφω "με ποιο απλά λόγια μια τάση αντίστροφης πολικότητας" συνεχίζει με το "και μικρότερης ισχύος" αλλιώς θα είχαμε λύση το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη :Rolleyes: .

----------


## selectronic

Η δικιά μου γνώμη (χωρίς να έχω ιδέα από μΕ  :Biggrin: ) είναι να βάλεις τρανζίστορ γιατί αν γίνει οποιαδήποτε στραβή θα κάψεις ένα τρανζιστοράκι και θα το αλλάξεις, αν κάψεις μια έξοδο του μΕ θα είναι «λειψός» για πάντα

----------


## plouf

> Υπαρχουν μικρορελε, με πολυ χαμηλο ρευμα ενεργοπιησης και ταση λειτουργιας 5vdc, και συχνα ενσωματομενη διοδο παραλληλα με το πηνιο για λογους προστασιας.
> Οσο μιλαμε ομως γενικα για ρελε, τρανζιστορ η ακομα καλυτερα ενα uln2003 ειναι οτι πρεπει. Εχει μεσα και αντιστασεις, και διοδους προστασιας.




ξέρεις/θυμασαι κανένα μοντέλο ? με ενδιαφέρει

----------


## Hary Dee

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αλλά μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά σε 2 σχέδια (του Βασίλη Σερασίδη) με ρελέ ελεγχόμενα από μΕ.
Αλά Σερασίδης Βασ&#94.gifΑλά Σερασίδης Βασ&#94.gif

----------


## plouf

ευχαριστώ αλλα αυτά ειναι ρελέ πλακέτας "κανονικά" περίπου στα 35mah τα οποια συμπτωματικά έχω κιολάς στα κουτάκαι μου  :Wink: 

ο stom απο ότι κατάλαβα μίλησε για ρελέ ελενχόμνεα κατευθείαν απο μΕ , άρα ρεύμα λειτουργίας 1-5 (super 10 max) mA και στα  5vdc

----------


## FILMAN

> ευχαριστώ αλλα αυτά ειναι ρελέ πλακέτας "κανονικά" περίπου στα 35mah τα οποια συμπτωματικά έχω κιολάς στα κουτάκαι μου 
> 
> ο stom απο ότι κατάλαβα μίλησε για ρελέ ελενχόμνεα κατευθείαν απο μΕ , άρα ρεύμα λειτουργίας 1-5 (super 10 max) mA και στα  5vdc



Χρήστο, 1mA υπό 5V σημαίνει ισχύ 5mW. Ούτε reed ρελέ δεν οπλίζει με τόσο μικρή ισχύ. Απλώς πολλοί μ/ε δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να δώσουν 35mA σε ένα Ι/Ο πιν. Τώρα αν εσύ θες να βάλεις π.χ. 8 ρελέ σε μια Ι/Ο πόρτα, μάλλον θα την υπερφορτώσεις. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπορείς να βάλεις ένα buffer όπως π.χ. το ULN2803.

----------


## spiroscfu

Υπάρχουν και τα solid state relay (ssr) που μπορούμε να τα οδηγήσουμε με λίγα mA, για το παρακάτω αρκούν πάνω από 5mA.
http://www.futurlec.com/Relays/SSRDIP400V.shtml

----------


## picdev

> Υπάρχουν και τα solid state relay (ssr) που μπορούμε να τα οδηγήσουμε με λίγα mA, για το παρακάτω αρκούν πάνω από 5mA.
> http://www.futurlec.com/Relays/SSRDIP400V.shtml



πολύ καλό και μικρό! υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο για πολλά Α? για να ανοιγοκλείνεις φώτα πχ? η πάμε αναγκαστικά στα μεγάλα?
εκτό απο την αντίσταση στο πόδι του mE, χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο? πχ δίοδος παράλληλα με το φορτίο? αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό χρειάζεται μόνο για οδήγηση μοτέρ κτλ που υπάρχουν επαγωγικά ρεύματα?

----------


## spiroscfu

Λίγο ποιο πίσω http://www.futurlec.com/RelSS.shtml

----------


## katmadas

Φιλε να ξερεις οτι η χρησιμοποιηση ρελε σε κυκλωμα με μ/ε εχει δυσαρεστες επιπτωσεις.

Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι εφοσον λυσεις την συνδεσμολογια σου θα παρατηρησεις και αλλα φαινομενα καθως οι επαφες των ρελε δημιουργουν θορυβους στο κυκλωμα
με αποτελεσμα μη αναμενομενη λειτουργια του μ/ε.
Αυτο ειναι σιγοθρο και απορω πως δεν εχει υποθει μεχρι τωρα εστω και αν καποιος γνωριζει καποιο μοντελο που οι μηχανικες επαφες των ρελε δεν δημιουργουν τετοια προβλημματα.
Θα χρειαστεις ισως φεριτες συνεστραμενα ζευγη καλωδιων καλωδια με θωρακιση και εγω δεν ξερω που θα μπορει να φτασεις.
Αν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις θα ειναι προτιμοτερο.
Αν δεν χρειαζετε να οδηγησεις κατι με 230 βολτ χρησιμοποιησε οπτοκαπλερ η τρανσιστορ.
Θα με θυμηθεις...

----------


## plouf

πόσο θόρυβο δημιουργεί ένα SolidState .. . καθόλου...

----------


## katmadas

> πόσο θόρυβο δημιουργεί ένα SolidState .. . καθόλου...



Δεν εχω χρησημοποιησει και γενικα δεν γνωριζω.

Αυτο που γνωριζω ειναι οτι τα κυκλωμματα με μ/ε ειναι πολυ εθαισθητα!
Τουλαχιστον αν οντος εχει μηδενικο θορυβο πρεπει να επισυμνεις στο φιλο να χρησιμοποιησει μονο τετοιου τυπου ρελε!

----------


## plouf

τσέκαρε το datasheet http://www.futurlec.com/Relays/SSR3A24V.shtml

τα solidstate στην πράξη ειναι φωτοτρασίστορ σε φωτοτριακ (οπτο δηλαδη)

----------


## spiroscfu

Το συγκεκριμένο όμως είναι για τάση AC αν θέλεις για DC υπάρχουν με fet.

----------


## FILMAN

Πάντως στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται από τους σπινθηρισμούς των επαφών και τρελαίνουν τον μ/ε οφείλονται σε φτωχή ή λάθος σχεδίαση του κυκλώματος. α) Πυκνωτές απόζευξης με λάθος τιμές, σε λάθος σημεία ή ανύπαρκτοι εντελώς, β) εξωφρενικά μεγάλες τιμές αντιστάσεων pull up ή pull down, γ) λάθη στο χειρισμό του ακροδέκτη reset του μ/ε (π.χ. ασύνδετο, έχει εσωτερικό power on, εεε; ), δ) πολύ μακριά καλώδια ή γραμμές τυπωμένου που συνδέονται στις εισόδους του μ/ε, και ε) χαζομάρες στο πρόγραμμα, π.χ. όχι software debounce στα σήματα εισόδου, ή όχι αποθήκευση στην ενσωματωμένη EEPROM της τρέχουσας κατάστασης πριν την οδήγηση του ρελέ (ώστε αν συμβεί κόλλημα η λειτουργία να συνεχίσει από την ίδια κατάσταση). Στο ρελέ μπορεί να μπει snubber ή βαρίστορ. Αν τα κάνετε όλα αυτά θα δείτε ότι δεν θα έχετε προβλήματα.

----------


## katmadas

> Πάντως στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται από τους σπινθηρισμούς των επαφών και τρελαίνουν τον μ/ε οφείλονται σε φτωχή ή λάθος σχεδίαση του κυκλώματος. α) Πυκνωτές απόζευξης με λάθος τιμές, σε λάθος σημεία ή ανύπαρκτοι εντελώς, β) εξωφρενικά μεγάλες τιμές αντιστάσεων pull up ή pull down, γ) λάθη στο χειρισμό του ακροδέκτη reset του μ/ε (π.χ. ασύνδετο, έχει εσωτερικό power on, εεε; ), δ) πολύ μακριά καλώδια ή γραμμές τυπωμένου που συνδέονται στις εισόδους του μ/ε, και ε) χαζομάρες στο πρόγραμμα, π.χ. όχι software debounce στα σήματα εισόδου, ή όχι αποθήκευση στην ενσωματωμένη EEPROM της τρέχουσας κατάστασης πριν την οδήγηση του ρελέ (ώστε αν συμβεί κόλλημα η λειτουργία να συνεχίσει από την ίδια κατάσταση). Στο ρελέ μπορεί να μπει snubber ή βαρίστορ. Αν τα κάνετε όλα αυτά θα δείτε ότι δεν θα έχετε προβλήματα.



Συμφωνω.

Και γιαυτο τον λογο νομιζω καποιος που δεν εχει συνδεσει ξανα ρελε στην εξοδο ενος μ/ε (αφου ρωταει σημενει οτι δεν το ξανακανε σωστα?)
η πρωτη απαντηση που θα επρεπε να παρει ειναι η παραπανω.Εγω απλα δεν μπηκα σε λεπτομερειες.

Οταν θα καταφερνε να συνδεσει το ρελε στην εξοδο του μ/ε θα επρεπε μετα να ασχοληθει με ολα τα παραπανω(αν τα ανακαλυπτε!).

Το "αφου εχω κανει σωστα την συνδεση γιατι δεν δουλευει?" εχει ακουστει παρα πολες φορες σε παρα πολλα φορουμ!

----------


## picdev

εχω φτιάξει ένα αναπτυξιακό με ρελέ και ανοιγόκλεινα τα φώτα του δωματίου μου χωρίς πρόβλημα, τώρα θέλω να φτιάξω κατι μικρό και ασύρματο αλλα θα χρησιμοποιήσω ssr 
αφού ο σπύρος μου βρήκε τόσο μικρά  και σε καλή τιμή  :Laugh: 

fillman κάποιες ερωτήσεις για να μάθουμε και εμείς οι ερασιτέχνες :Biggrin: 

1)το reset button γιατί είναι απαρέτητο?
2)βάζω πυκνωτές απόζευξης  ,αλλά πως υπολογίζονται ? που πρέπει να μπαίνουν ?
τους βάζω επειδή το βλέπω σε όλα τα κυκλώματα mE αλλά χωρίς να ξέρω πως υπολογίζονται

3)το software debounce  είναι το delay  ανάμεσα στο πάτημα του κομπιού?
4)το βαρίστορ που μπαίνει στο ρελέ? 
5)το ssr να το οδηγίσω με τρανζίστορ? ή με τη πόρτα αν γίνεται?

αυτά και ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια

----------


## FILMAN

> fillman κάποιες ερωτήσεις
> 
> 1)το reset button γιατί είναι απαρέτητο?
> 
> (Δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο. Μίλησα για το χειρισμό του πιν reset του επεξεργαστή. Μην το αφήνετε στον αέρα. Αν βάλετε ένα RC εκεί για να δώσετε παλμό εκκίνησης με την εφαρμογή της τροφοδοσίας χρησιμοποιήστε πολύ μικρή αντίσταση, μερικές 100ντάδες Ω και σχετικά μεγάλο πυκνωτή π.χ. 10μF (αλλιώς ο χρόνος θα είναι μικρός). Ακόμα καλύτερα βάλτε έναν επιτηρητή τάσης π.χ. MC34064, HT7044, M51957A, κ.λ.π. Ο καλύτερος είναι ο τελευταίος, δίνει καθαρή ψηφιακή έξοδο ασχέτως του πόσο μεγάλο πυκνωτή θα βάλετε για delay. Επίσης βάλτε μικρές pull up αντιστάσεις στις εξόδους των επιτηρητών, ώστε το ρεύμα που θα περνάει να είναι σχεδόν το μέγιστο που αντέχουν να δώσουν οι επιτηρητές. Έτσι εξασφαλίζετε ανοσία στον θόρυβο. Π.χ. το MC34064 μπορεί να απορροφήσει έως 10mA. Έτσι αν η τροφοδοσία σας είναι 5V βάλτε pull up αντίσταση 5 / 10 = 500Ω δηλαδή 560Ω. Αν βάλετε 10 ... 100kΩ τί περιμένετε; Επίσης κοντύνετε όσο γίνετε περισσότερο τους χαλκοδιαδρόμους της πλακέτας. Μη βάζετε τους διαδρόμους των σημάτων εισόδου ή του reset κοντά στις γραμμές του ρελέ από όπου περνάει το ρεύμα της ελεγχόμενης συσκευής.)
> 
> 2)βάζω πυκνωτές απόζευξης  ,αλλά πως υπολογίζονται ? που πρέπει να μπαίνουν ?
> τους βάζω επειδή το βλέπω σε όλα τα κυκλώματα mE αλλά χωρίς να ξέρω πως υπολογίζονται
> 
> ...



 :Smile:

----------


## picdev

http://www.mikroe.com/eng/chapters/v...cu-s-circuits/
αν δεις στο παραπάνω λινκ της mikroelectronika προτείνει πυκνωτή 0.1μF και αντίσταση 1κ
mclr

----------


## FILMAN

Λέει 1Κ, όχι 10Κ, ούτε 100Κ. Κι αν το κατεβάσεις κι άλλο, καλύτερα, βάζοντας και μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Αν έχω ένα ρελε που μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με το ρεύμα του μΕ,
> τι χρειάζεται για να το συνδέσω στο πόδι του με?
> Μία δίοδο σε σειρά με το πυνίο του ρελέ? ή δίοδος παράλληλα με το πηνίο?
> Τη δίοδο παράλληλα με το πηνίο τη βάζουμε στη περίπτωση που δεν έχουμε γείωση και θέλουμε να καταναλωθεί το ρεύμα στο κόμβο του πηνίου?



Ρεύμα που ρέει μέσα από ένα πηνίο δημιουργεί ένα μαγνητικό πεδίο το οποίο καταρρέει ξαφνικά όταν το ρεύμα είναι κλειστό.  Η ξαφνική κατάρρευση του μαγνητικού πεδίου προκαλεί μια σύντομη υψηλής τάσης σε ολόκληρη τη σπείρα η οποία είναι πολύ πιθανό να τρανζίστορ βλάβη και ICs.  Η δίοδος προστασίας επιτρέπει την επαγόμενη τάση να οδηγεί μια σύντομη ρεύμα μέσα από το πηνίο (και δίοδος), έτσι το μαγνητικό πεδίο αφομοιώνεται γρήγορα αλλα όχι αμέσως.  Αυτό εμποδίζει την επαγόμενη τάση να γίνει αρκετά υψηλή ώστε να προκαλέσει βλάβη στο τρανζίστορ και ICs
(διοδος παραλληλα)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

*Σύνδεση ενός τρανζίστορ με την έξοδο από ένα IC* 
Most ICs cannot supply large output currents so it may be necessary to use a transistor to switch the larger current required for output devices such as lamps, motors and relays. Οι περισσότεροι ICs δεν μπορεί να παράσχει μεγάλα ρεύματα εξόδου έτσι μπορεί να είναι απαραίτητο να χρησιμοποιήσετε ένα τρανζίστορ για να αλλάξετε το μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα που απαιτείται για συσκευές εξόδου, όπως λαμπτήρες, κινητήρες και ρελέ. The 555 timer IC is unusual because it can supply a relatively large current of up to 200mA which is sufficient for some output devices such as low current lamps, buzzers and many relay coils without needing to use a transistor. Το 555 χρονόμετρο IC είναι ασυνήθιστη, επειδή μπορεί να παρέχει ένα σχετικά μεγάλο ρεύμα έως 200mA η οποία είναι επαρκής για ορισμένες συσκευές εξόδου, όπως η χαμηλή τρέχουσα λάμπες, buzzers και πολλά πηνία ρελέ χωρίς να χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιήσουν ένα τρανζίστορ. 
A transistor can also be used to enable an IC connected to a low voltage supply (such as 5V) to switch the current for an output device with a separate higher voltage supply (such as 12V). Ένα τρανζίστορ μπορεί επίσης να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να καταστεί δυνατή η IC συνδέεται με παροχή χαμηλής τάσης (όπως 5V) για εναλλαγή του ρεύματος για μία συσκευή εξόδου με ένα ξεχωριστό υψηλότερη τάση τροφοδοσίας (όπως 12V). The two power supplies must be linked, normally this is done by linking their 0V connections. Οι δύο τροφοδοτικά πρέπει να συνδέονται, συνήθως αυτό γίνεται με τη σύνδεση 0V τις συνδέσεις τους. In this case you should use an NPN transistor. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε ένα τρανζίστορ NPN. 
A resistor R B is required to limit the current flowing into the base of the transistor and prevent it being damaged. Μια αντίσταση Rbπεριορίzει το ρεύμα που ρέει στη βάση του τρανζίστορ και το προστατευει από βλάβη. However, R B must be sufficiently low to ensure that the transistor is thoroughly saturated to prevent it overheating, this is particularly important if the transistor is switching a large current (> 100mA). Ωστόσο, Rb πρέπει να είναι αρκετά χαμηλή για να εξασφαλίσει ότι το τρανζίστορ είναι καλά κορεσμένο να αποφευχθεί η υπερθέρμανση, αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό εάν το τρανζίστορ είναι μεταγωγή ενός μεγάλου ρεύματος (> 100mA). A safe rule is to make the base current I B about five times larger than the value which should just saturate the transistor. Ένας ασφαλής κανόνας είναι να καταστεί η βάση τρέχουσα  Ib περίπου πέντε φορές μεγαλύτερη από την τιμη που θα πρέπει να κορεστεί μόνο το τρανζίστορ. 
*Choosing a suitable NPN transisto**Η επιλογή ενός κατάλληλου τρανζίστορ NPN* 
The circuit diagram shows how to connect an *NPN transistor* , this will switch on the load when the IC output is *high* . Το διάγραμμα του κυκλώματος δείχνει πώς να συνδέσετε ένα *τρανζίστορ NPN,* αυτό θα ανάψει το φορτίο όταν η έξοδος IC είναι *υψηλή.* 
If you need the opposite action, with the load switched on when the IC output is *low* (0V) please see the circuit for a PNP transistor below. Εάν χρειάζεστε την αντίθετη δράση,δηλαδή το φορτίο σε λειτουργία, οταν η έξοδος IC είναι *χαμηλή* (0V). 
The procedure below explains how to choose a suitable switching transistor. πώς επιλέγουμε το κατάλληλο τρανζίστορ 
1. The transistor's maximum collector current Ic(max) must be greater than the load current Ic. Μέγιστο ρεύμα συλλέκτη Ic Το τρανζίστορ είναι (max) πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο από το ρεύμα φορτίου Ιc. 

load current Ic =  
supply voltage Vs

load resistance RL


2. The transistor's minimum current gain h FE (min) must be at least *five* times the load current Ic divided by the maximum output current from the IC. Ελάχιστο ρεύμα κέρδος Το τρανζίστορ είναι hfe(min) πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον *πέντε* φορές το ρεύμα φορτίου Ic διαιρoύμενοι με το μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου από το Ic. 

hFE(min)  >   5 Χ  
  load current Ic  

max. IC current


3. Choose a transistor which meets these requirements and make a note of its properties: Ic(max) and h FE (min) . Επιλογή του  τρανζίστορ που πληροί αυτές τις απαιτήσεις και να σημειώσετε τις ιδιότητές του: Ic (max) και hfe (min). 
There is a table showing technical data for some popular transistors on the transistors page. 
4. Calculate an approximate value for the base resistor: Υπολογίζουμε κατά προσέγγιση τιμή για την αντίσταση βάσης: 
Rb =  
Vc Χ hfe
   where Vc = IC supply voltage 
  (in a simple circuit with one supply this is Vs)

5 Χ Ic


5. For a simple circuit where the IC and the load share the same power supply (Vc = Vs) you may prefer to use: R B = 0.2 Χ R L Χ h FΓια ένα απλό κύκλωμα όπου ο IC και το ιδιο του φορτίου η ίδια παροχής ισχύος (Vc = Vs), τότε: Rb = 0.2 Χ RLΧ hfe
Then choose the nearest standard value for the base resistor.6  διαλέγουμε πλησιέστερη τιμή για την αντίσταση βάσης. 
7Finally, remember that if the load is a motor or relay coil a protection diode is required. αν το φορτίο είναι ένα πηνίο ρελέ κινητήρα ή μια δίοδο προστασία είναι απαραίτητη. 

rele.jpg

 ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ΖΗΤΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΞΑΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ WORD ΒΓΗΚΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ
Σύνδεση ενός τρανζίστορ με την έξοδο από ένα IC 
 Οι περισσότεροι ICs δεν μπορεί να παράσχει μεγάλα ρεύματα εξόδου έτσι μπορεί να είναι απαραίτητο να χρησιμοποιήσετε ένα 
τρανζίστορ για να αλλάξετε το μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα που απαιτείται για συσκευές εξόδου, όπως λαμπτήρες, κινητήρες και ρελέ.  
Το 555 χρονόμετρο IC είναι ασυνήθιστη, επειδή μπορεί να παρέχει ένα σχετικά μεγάλο ρεύμα έως 200mA η οποία είναι επαρκής 
για ορισμένες συσκευές εξόδου, όπως η χαμηλή τρέχουσα λάμπες, buzzers και πολλά πηνία ρελέ χωρίς να χρειάζεται να 
χρησιμοποιήσουν ένα τρανζίστορ. 
 Ένα τρανζίστορ μπορεί επίσης να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να καταστεί δυνατή η IC συνδέεται με παροχή χαμηλής τάσης (όπως 5V) 
για εναλλαγή του ρεύματος για μία συσκευή εξόδου με ένα ξεχωριστό υψηλότερη τάση τροφοδοσίας (όπως 12V).  Οι δύο 
τροφοδοτικά πρέπει να συνδέονται, συνήθως αυτό γίνεται με τη σύνδεση 0V τις συνδέσεις τους.  Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει 
να χρησιμοποιήσετε ένα τρανζίστορ NPN. 
 Μια αντίσταση Rb περιορίzει το ρεύμα που ρέει στη βάση του τρανζίστορ και το προστατευει από βλάβη.  Ωστόσο, Rb πρέπει 
να είναι αρκετά χαμηλή για να εξασφαλίσει ότι το τρανζίστορ είναι καλά κορεσμένο να αποφευχθεί η υπερθέρμανση, αυτό είναι 
ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό εάν το τρανζίστορ είναι μεταγωγή ενός μεγάλου ρεύματος (> 100mA).  Ένας ασφαλής κανόνας είναι να 
καταστεί η βάση τρέχουσα  Ib περίπου πέντε φορές μεγαλύτερη από την τιμη που θα πρέπει να κορεστεί μόνο το τρανζίστορ. 
 Η επιλογή ενός κατάλληλου τρανζίστορ NPN 
 Το διάγραμμα του κυκλώματος δείχνει πώς να συνδέσετε ένα τρανζίστορ NPN, αυτό θα ανάψει το φορτίο όταν η έξοδος IC είναι 
υψηλή. 
 Εάν χρειάζεστε την αντίθετη δράση,δηλαδή το φορτίο σε λειτουργία, οταν η έξοδος IC είναι χαμηλή (0V). 
 πώς επιλέγουμε το κατάλληλο τρανζίστορ 
1. Μέγιστο ρεύμα συλλέκτη Ic 
Το τρανζίστορ είναι (max) πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο από το ρεύμα φορτίου Ιc. 
load current Ic = supply voltage Vs/load resistance RL
2. Ελάχιστο ρεύμα κέρδος Το τρανζίστορ είναι hfe(min) πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον πέντε φορές το ρεύμα φορτίου Ic 
διαιρoύμενοι με το μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου από το Ic. 
hFE(min)>5 Χload current Ic/max. IC current 
3. Επιλογή του  τρανζίστορ που πληροί αυτές τις απαιτήσεις και να σημειώσετε τις ιδιότητές του: Ic (max) και hfe (min). 
 4.Υπολογίζουμε κατά προσέγγιση τιμή για την αντίσταση βάσης: 
Rb = (Vc Χ hfe)/(5 Χ Ic) όταν Vc = IC supply voltage 
5. Για ένα απλό κύκλωμα όπου ο IC και το ιδιο του φορτίου η ίδια παροχής ισχύος (Vc = Vs), τότε: Rb = 0.2 Χ RLΧ hfe
6.  διαλέγουμε πλησιέστερη τιμή για την αντίσταση βάσης.

----------


## clubman

Παιδια καλησπερα,

Εχω μια συσκευη που υπο συνθηκες βγαζει ενα αδυναμο σημα 5v. Αυτο πχ δεν ειναι ικανο ουτε ενα buzzer να κανει να φωναξει..

Οποτε εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και βρηκα οτι πρεπει να βαλω τρανσιστορ, διοδο και ρελε για να στελνω στο buzzer 12v απο εξωτερικη πηγη.

Ετσι πηρα ενα ρελε 5v , μια διοδο 1Ν40003 και ενα τρανσιστορ BG182. 

Για να ενεργοποιησω το ρελε το πηνιο θελει 5v.

Κατεβασα το datasheet του τρανσιστορ, ειδα ποια ειναι τα bcm και ειπα να το τεσταρω με τη usb απο ενα παλιο pc που εχω. Αν βαλω κατευθειαν 5v απο το usb στο πηνειο, ακουγεται το ρελε να οπλιζει (ξερω ειναι επικινδυνο να το κανεις ετσι γυμνο αλλα ειπαμε παλιο pc).. Στη συσκευη ουτε λογος να το κανω για να μην καψω τιποτα, ασε που δε θα οπλισει ποτε το ρελε λογω αδυναμου ρευματος..

Οποτε τα συνδεσα ως εξης: 5v απο το usb πανε σε μια 1Κ αντισταση και μετα στο Base του transistor. Το emmiter του transistor παει στο ground του usb. Το commiter του τρανsistor παει στη μια ακρη του πηνειου του ρελε (δεν εχει πολικοτητα). Η διοδος ενωνει τα 2 ακρα του πηνειου με φορα απο το τρανσιστορ προς το αλλο ακρο του πηνειου, δλδ η καθοδος ειναι μακρυα απο το τρανσιστορ. Εκει μετα δινω 5v απευθειας απο το usb χωρις αντισταση κτλ. 

Και δεν οπλιζει.. Δοκιμασα και 625Ω αντισταση αλλα παλι δεν εγινε τιποτα..

Τι κανω λαθος? Φταιει μηπως το οτι τροφοδοτω το τρανσιστορ απο την ιδια πηγη που τροφοδοτω το πηνειο?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## bchris

Δεν προκειται να γινει δουλεια ετσι.

Σχεδιασε τι εχεις κανει και ανεβασε το.

Αλλιως...

----------


## yanis

και με το τρανζιστορ μπορεις να οδηγήσεις το buzzer, το ρελέ δέ το χρειάζεσαι (ασε που θα κάνει συνέχεια θόρυβο)
δες αυτο http://www.murata.com/products/sound...img_ind_07.gif
αν το buzzer είναι για 5V τότε αν του βάλεις 12 θές κ αντίσταση.
αλλα παράξενο μου φαίνεται να μήν μπορεί να οδηγήσει ένα buzzer μια έξοδος που σχεδιάστηκε να οδηγεί buzzer.. 
το buzzer είναι οκ?
επίσης όταν λές αδύναμο σήμα 5V τί εννοείς? κατεβάζει το πλάτος όταν συνδέεις το buzzer?

----------


## clubman

Παιδια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.. Ειμαι κι εγω αρχαριος και τωρα μαθαινω..
Το buzzer παιζει απο 5-20κατι βολτ.. Το εχω δοκιμασει μαλιστα και σε usb 5v και σε μπαταρια αυτοκινητου 12v και δεν αλλαζει ο ηχος, εκει το ιδιο αυτο, μια χαρα..

Τα πραγματα τα εχω συνδεσει με βασει αυτο, οπως τα περιεγραψα με λογια:
[img]http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/images/diopro.gif[/img]

Απλα αντι για 12v πανω, εχω βαλει το 5v του usb, το ιδιο που ειναι και στο input του τρανζιστορ.. Υπαρχει θεμα με αυτο?

Οταν λεω αδυναμο σημα εννοω οτι βγαζει πχ 5v αλλα οταν συνδεω το buzzer δεν ακουγεται καν, και πεφτει καπου στα 4.6volt με το που το συνδεσω και μενει εκει..

ΥΓ: Το τρανσιστορ ενισχυει απο μονο του το σημα? Γιαυτο δε χρειαζομαι το ρελε? Επισης θελω να βαλω κι ενα led, πως θα το συνδεσω με βαση το σχημα που εβαλες φιλε bchris?

Ευχαριστω και παλι παιδια!

----------


## plouf

ακριβως αυτη ειναι η δουλεια του τρανζιστορ ενισχυει ρευμα η ταση αναλογα πως το συνδέεις.

προφανώς κατι ΔΕΝ εκανες όπως το σχεδιο που δείχνεις αλλιώς θα όπλιζε..

το tranzistor ειναι ΝΡΝ η ΡΝΡ ? δεν βλεπω datasheet sto νετ !!!

επίσης σου προτείνω να ΜΗΝ βαλεις διοδο τουλαχιστον στην αρχη και φυσικά όπως είπαν ασε το ρελε.. το τρανζιστορ οδηγει το βυζζερ κατευθειαν

----------


## clubman

NPN ειναι.. Εδω το datasheet: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/2/05dikfshhgfac55xyxw5sfkpi5ky.pdf

Για να το τσεκαρω με συνεχεια κυκλωματος, πως πρεπει να ειναι οταν δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενο και πως οταν ειναι??

Θελω να οδηγησω και ενα ledακι μαζι με το buzzer, θα ειμαι οκ?

----------


## plouf

η άλλη ακρη του πηνιόυ, οχι αυτθ που πάει στο συλλέκτη, πάει στο + του usb ?

to led θα ειναι ΟΚ απλα παραληλησε μια 220οημ σε σειρα με Λεντ στο ρελε.


πρπ δεν εχει πρόβλημα η υςβ ..

βγαλε φωτο με το κύκλωμα.. κατι κάνεις λάθος , η απλά έκαψες το τρανσιστορ.. (όλοι εχουμε καψει εκατονταδες μην παραξενευεσαι  :Wink: )

----------


## bchris

Το λαθος σου ειναι οτι τροφοδοτεις το relay με 5V απο το USB(αν καταλαβα καλα)

Κανε το επισυναπτομμενο και θα εισαι ΟΚ.

usb_relay.jpg

----------


## clubman

Φιλε bchris το ρελε μου ειναι για 5 βολτ στο πηνειο, δε θα το παρω στο χερι αν κανω αυτο του σχεδιου που λεει να του δωσω 12 βολτ?

----------


## plouf

πραγματι αν το ρελε σου ειναι 5βολτ κατευθειαν στη υςβ..

αλλα αν δεν βγαλεις φωτο πανω κατω το κυκλωμα που εχεις κανει να το δουμε μονο υποθετικα θα συνεχισουμε με θεωρειε...

----------


## bchris

> Φιλε bchris το ρελε μου ειναι για 5 βολτ στο πηνειο, δε θα το παρω στο χερι αν κανω αυτο του σχεδιου που λεει να του δωσω 12 βολτ?



Εχεις δικιο, μπερεδυτικα με το κυκλωμα που ανεβασες...
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην φτανει το ρευμα που δινει το USB για να οπλισει το ρελε.

Εχεις διαβασει το datasheet του?
Τι απαιτησεις εχει?

----------


## FILMAN

Προφανώς το τρανζίστορ είναι B*C*182 και όχι B*G*182 όπως επίσης η δίοδος είναι 1Ν4003 και όχι 1Ν400*0*3.

Φίλε Νίκο αν κάνεις αυτό που σου δείχνει ο Χρήστος στο #37 δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Εννοείται ότι αν το ρελέ σου είναι 5βολτο εκεί που ο Χρήστος σου γράφει 12V εσύ θα δώσεις 5. Επίσης πρέπει να σιγουρευτείς ότι με τις τιμές των υλικών του σχεδίου στο #37 το ρελέ σου δεν τραβάει περισσότερα από 170mA περίπου, διότι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα το ρεύμα που το τρανζίστορ αφήνει να περάσει να είναι μικρότερο. Έλεγξε τις συνδέσεις σου και δες μήπως κάποιο εξάρτημα είναι χαλασμένο, και θα δεις που στο τέλος θα δουλέψει. Ακόμα να ξέρεις ότι το ρεύμα που δίνουν οι θύρες USB είναι περιορισμένο. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι το ρελέ είναι υπερβολικό αν το μόνο που θες να κάνεις είναι να οδηγήσεις ένα buzzer.

Μήπως η έξοδος στο κύκλωμά σου είναι ανοιχτού συλλέκτου οπότε έπρεπε να συνδέσεις το buzzer ανάμεσα στην έξοδο και την τροφοδοσία των 5V, αντί να το βάλεις ανάμεσα στην έξοδο και τη γη;

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Με κάτι ποστ σαν και αυτά γίνετε αυτό το φόρουμ από πολύ καλό σε τέλειο. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις δωρεάν συμβουλές που χαρίζετε απλόχερα!

----------


## clubman

Αγαπητη ομαδα επεστρεψα!! Με φωτογραφια αυτη τη φορα.. Ειχα πηξει λιγο τις τελευταιες μερες και δεν μπορεσα να ασχοληθω με το ρελεδοτρανσιστορ μου και το φωνακλαδικο buzzer!
Λοιπον, μιας και ολοι ειπατε οτι δε χρειαζεται ρελε ειπα κι εγω να το αφησω στην ακρη εστω για την ωρα για να δω τι γινεται..
Οποτε συνδεσα το κυκλωμα οπως φαινεται στο συνημμενο..

Παλι δε μου εκανε τη χαρη.. Μετα ομως διαβασα το datasheet και βλεπω οτι στο emitter-base current  VEBO γραφει 6.0 volt.. Αλλα επειδη ειμαι αρχαριος δεν ημουν και σιγουρος.. Το datasheet μπορειτε να το βρειτε εδω:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...w5sfkpi5ky.pdf

Οποτε εβγαλα την αντισταση μεταξυ του κοκκινου καλωδιου και του buzzer για να φαει 5v κατευθειαν μπας και αλλα τιποτα παλι..

Μηπως ειναι αυτο το προβλημα τελικα?

Κι εχω και 2 ερωτησεις:

1)Τα NPN transistors στην ουσια δινουν η κοβουν γειωση? Δλδ λειτουργουν ως διακοπτες της γειωσης? Αν ναι τοτε πως ενισχυουν το ρευμα?
2)Αν το προβλημα ειναι τα 6v τοτε τι τρανσιστορ μου προτεινετε να αγορασω για αυτη τη δουλεια?

Αντε κι ερχεται και το arduino μου κι εχω πολλα πειραματα να κανω ακομα..

Ευχαριστω θερμα και παλι!!

----------


## bchris

Αυτα τα 6V που διαβασες, ειναι τα absolute maximum. Δηλαδη οι τιμες που δεν πρεπει με τιποτα να υπερβεις.
Αυτα που θες ειναι παρακατω τα on.

Κανονικα θα επρεπε να δουλευει εκτος και μου διαφευγει κατι απο την νυστα.
Μηπως το transistor eiναι καμμενο?

Το buzzer ειναι σιγουρα 5V?

----------


## clubman

To buzzer ειναι 3-20v αν δεν κανω λαθος.. Παντως οποτε το συνδεω κατευθειαν στο κοκκινο και μαυρο της usb βαραει κανονικοτατα.. Το ιδιο κανει και αν το συνδεσω σε μια 12v μπαταρια που εχω απο ενα δραπανοκατσαβιδο.. Οποτε δε φταιει το buzzer..

 Μολις δοκιμασα και ενα αλλο transistor ιδιο μπας κι εχει καει αυτο.. Αλλα τιποτα παλι..

Αμα ακουμπησω με το χερι τον emiter πανω στο ground του buzzer βαραει κανονικα.. Τι σκτ φταιει ρε γμτ...?

Eκανα και μια δοκιμη με εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια με 12v απο τη μπαταρια.. Το buzzer βαραει ακομα και χωρις να εχει ρευμα το τρανσιστορ, δλδ ακομα και να μην το εχω συνδεσει στη usb. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι και οταν το συνδεσω, παλι βαραει. Δηλαδη ειτε το συνδεσω, ειτε δεν το συνδεσω, το transistor δινει γειωση στο buzzer και βαραει.. Αρα συμπεραινω οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τον collector? Δε νιωθει ειτε του δωσω ρευμα ειτε οχι, το ιδιο κανει..

Κανονικα ομως δε θα πρεπε να ειναι normally open? Δηλαδη να μη βαραει οταν δεν το εχω στο ρευμα, να μη δινει γειωση στο buzzer δηλαδη..

----------


## tasosmos

Ξαναδες τους ακροδεκτες του τρανζιστορ στo datasheet. Η συνδεση στο κυκλωμα να ειναι οπως εδω: http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...SS6jR2wo4ut0To

----------


## clubman

Ετσι ακριβως το εχω κανει.. Λες να ειναι λαθος το datasheet? Aν τα βαλω αναποδα εστω για δοκιμη τι μπορει να καει? Προτεινετε μου και κανα αλλο τρανσιστορ να αγορασω για δοκιμη..

----------


## SV1JRT

2N2222.
Αντοχή 40V στα 0,8Α
1,5 ευρώ τα 100 κομμάτια στο ebay.
Πολυ πιο καλό απο το BC182.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό στο #43 έπρεπε να δουλεύει. Ή το τρανζίστορ είναι καμμένο ή το buzzer είναι ενωμένο ανάποδα (έχει πολικότητα).

----------


## bchris

Καλο ακουγεται το 2Ν2222, αλλα δοκιμασε και κανα FET.
Κατι σε τετοιο ας πουμε...

----------


## clubman

2N2222 ειχα ζητησει στην αρχη αλλα μου δωσε αυτο σαν αντιστοιχια..

Το buzzer ειχε μπει σωστα σε πολικοτητα σιγουρα.. Το ειχα δοκιμασει καρφωτα πριν και επαιζε.. Πηρα 10 2N2222Α απο Αγγλια μπας κι ερθουν πιο γρηγορα απο Κινα κτλ γιατι πολυ ασχοληθηκα με τα αυτονοητα.. Το οτι ειναι 2N2222Α και οχι 2N2222 δημιουργει προβλημα?

Ευχαριστω παιδια..

----------


## SV1JRT

> 2N2222 ειχα ζητησει στην αρχη αλλα μου δωσε αυτο σαν αντιστοιχια..
> 
> Το buzzer ειχε μπει σωστα σε πολικοτητα σιγουρα.. Το ειχα δοκιμασει καρφωτα πριν και επαιζε.. Πηρα 10 2N2222Α απο Αγγλια μπας κι ερθουν πιο γρηγορα απο Κινα κτλ γιατι πολυ ασχοληθηκα με τα αυτονοητα.. Το οτι ειναι 2N2222Α και οχι 2N2222 δημιουργει προβλημα?
> 
> Ευχαριστω παιδια..




 Πώς γίνετε το BC182 να ειναι αντιστοιχία του 2Ν2222 ??
 Αφού το BC182 εχει μέγιστο 60V και 100mA ενώ το 2Ν2222 είναι στα 40V και 1Α !!!
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/PN/PN2222A.pdf
Μερικοί μαγαζάτορες είναι για τα μπάζα.....  Τέλος πάντων.
Καλά έκανες και πήρες τα 2Ν2222 απο τον εγγλέζο. Εγώ θα πρότεινα να πάρεις και μια εκατοστάδα απο τον κινέζο.
1,5 ευρώ είναι ξεφτίλα τιμή. Θα έχεις τρανζιστοράκια να καίς για χρόνια  :Smile: 
 Το Α απο το σκέτο δεν εχει καμια σοβαρή διαφορά.

----------


## clubman

Επεστρεψα! Με 2Ν2222Α.. 

Λοιπον δουλευει με αυτο το τρανσιστορ.. Ομως αυτο που δε δουλευει σωστα ειναι το εξης:

Καταρχας να πω οτι με τον ελεγχο συνεχειας στο πολυμετρο, αν δε φαει ρευμα το base, το πολυμετρο δεν κανει ηχο αρα δεν εχουμε επαφη.. Μολις του δωσω 5v απο τη usb με μια 1000αρα αντισταση στη μεση, χτυπαει το πολυμετρο, αρα πολυ ωραια, εχουμε ενα τρανσιστορ διακοπτη!

Ομως, ακομα και να μην ειναι συνδεδεμενο το usb, to buzzer μου βαραει! Και μετραω περιπου 6v στα ακρα του (αντι για 12v που εχει κανονικα η μπαταρια).. Eπισης μεταξυ base και emitter βλεπω 0.6v ενω ο base ειναι στον αερα, στο πουθενα!

 Οταν δε το συνδεσω στο usb βαραει πολυ πιο δυνατα γιατι παιρνει κανονικα 12v! Λογικο θα μου πειτε αφου αυτο ειναι το σωστο.. Κι εδω base-emitter βλεπω 0.78v μονιμα που ειναι λογικο αφου τροφοδοτειται απο τα 5v της usb..

Αλλα αφου το τρανσιστορ ειναι normally open, γιατι βαραει οταν το εχω ξεσυνδεδεμενο απο τη usb?? Πως θα το ξεπερασω αυτο?

----------


## clubman

Κναεις ρε παιδια?

----------


## bchris

Δεν εχεις ανεβασει πουθενα ενα σχηματικο του τι εχεις κανει...

Εγω προσωπικα εχω χαθει με τα τοσα που εχουν λεχθει (buzzer, πηνεια, transistors...).
Αν σου ειναι  δυσκολο να βρεις/εγκαταστησεις/χρησιμοποιησεις καποιο CAD, σχεδιασε το στο paint για παραδειγμα.

----------


## clubman

Ειχα ανεβασει φωτογραφια..  τελικα το εκανα με ρελε για να μη βαραει συνεχεια με τα 12v και το σχεδιο επισυναπτεται..

Ομως ενω στο usb δουλευει ΤΕΛΕΙΑ, η εξοδος του μΕ δεν εχει μαλλον επαρκες ρευμα να οπλισει το ρελε.. Το manual της συσκευης γραφει ως output: Active High, 0-5V , 0.002A 

Τι μπορω να κανω για να δωσω τα 12v που θελω στο buzzer και το led μου με αυτο το σημα?

----------


## bchris

Να σου πω, για να καταλαβαινομαστε

ΕΔΩ ειναι το datasheet του 2Ν222

Εδω επισης ειναι το pinout, για ευκολια.
Screen Shot 2013-04-06 at 21.40.43 .png


Τωρα, κατεβασε το παρακατω σχηματικο και σχεδιασε εκει πανω τις γραμμες.
Γιατι αυτο που ανεβασες δεν βοηθαει και πολυ.

Screen Shot 2013-04-06 at 21.39.22 .png


Βαλε επισης τιμες στις αντιστασεις.

----------

GeorgeVita (06-04-13)

----------


## clubman

Here you go..

Αυτο δουλευει τελεια στη usb.. Οταν αντικαθιστω το usb με το 5v signal του μΕ δε δουλευει.. Το output του μΕ το εβαλα πιο πανω..

Στο μεταξυ μετραω το voltage του μΕ και ειανι 5v.. Με το που συνδεσω το κυκλωμα μου μετραω στα ιδια σημεια και βλεπω 0.45-0.6v..

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γιατί χρειάζεσαι το ρελέ;
Αν το "φορτίο" σου είναι μόνο το buzzer και το LED, μάλλον μπορεί να το οδηγήσει το 2N2222.
buz.jpg

----------


## yanis

Νίκο, αν θές οποσδήποτε αυτό το κύκλωμα τότε τροποποίησε το έτσι 
hl.PNG




εγω σου προτείνω αυτό εδω img_ind_07.gif

----------


## bchris

> Κναεις ρε παιδια?



Ειδες?

Με το σχηματικο, πηρες ηδη δυο απαντησεις!

 :Smile:

----------


## clubman

> Ομως, ακομα και να μην ειναι συνδεδεμενο το usb, to buzzer μου βαραει! Και μετραω περιπου 6v στα ακρα του (αντι για 12v που εχει κανονικα η μπαταρια).. Eπισης μεταξυ base και emitter βλεπω 0.6v ενω ο base ειναι στον αερα, στο πουθενα!
> 
>  Οταν δε το συνδεσω στο usb βαραει πολυ πιο δυνατα γιατι παιρνει κανονικα 12v! Λογικο θα μου πειτε αφου αυτο ειναι το σωστο.. Κι εδω base-emitter βλεπω 0.78v μονιμα που ειναι λογικο αφου τροφοδοτειται απο τα 5v της usb..
> 
> Αλλα αφου το τρανσιστορ ειναι normally open, γιατι βαραει οταν το εχω ξεσυνδεδεμενο απο τη usb?? Πως θα το ξεπερασω αυτο?



Παιδια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις..

Ο λογος που εβαλα το ρελε ειναι ο παραπανω.. Ξερετε γιατι το κανει αυτο?

----------


## clubman

> εγω σου προτείνω αυτό εδω Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42783



Αυτο το κυκλωμα δε δουλευει, συμβαινει αυτο που εγραψα και πιο πανω.. Υποψιν θελω να βαραει το buzzer μονο οταν στειλει 5v ο μΕ.. Μαλλον ειναι αυτονοητο αλλα το λεω για να ειμαστε οκ..

Για να δει κανεις οτι το παραπανω δε δουλευει κανει το εξης απλο.. Μπαταρια 12v.. Emitter στο -, buzzer στο + και ακουμπαει τον collector στο - του buzzer.. Kαι βαραει.. Ενω δε θα πρεπε, αφου δεν εχει παρει σημα 5V, γιατι το τρανσιστορ κλεινει το κυκλωμα και βαραει το buzzer?

----------


## GeorgeVita

To 2N2222A είναι σε κέλυφος TO18 και τα πόδια είναι όπως το παρακάτω σχέδιο:



Μόνη πιθανότητα να ηχεί (λίγο) το buzzer είναι με θόρυβο στη Βάση ("είσοδο") του κυκλώματος. Για να το αποφύγεις μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις μία αντίσταση 100ΚΩ μεταξύ Βάσης και Εκπομπού.

----------


## clubman

Εμενα ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο το κελυφος αλλα εχω το datasheet, δεν εχω συνδεσει κατι λαθος.. Ηχει κανονικα το buzzer γιατι ειναι 3-30(νομιζω) volt και ισως του φταιει αυτο.. Αλλα κανονικα δεν επρεπε να περναει ρευμα καθολου γιατι εστω και λιγο να περναει στην τελικη εχουμε διαρροη..

----------


## bchris

Καλημερα.

Αυτο λεει κι ο Γιωργος.
Να "ενεργοποιηται" το transistor, απο θορυβο στο pin.
Βαλε την αντισταση που προτεινει και κοιτα.

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ τώρα γιατί νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι η ανοιχτού συλλέκτη έξοδος του μ/ε με μια τεράστια pull up αντίσταση η οποία δεν καταφέρνει να οδηγήσει το τρανζίστορ;

----------


## clubman

Eλα ντε.. Για συζητηστε το οι ειδικοι μπας και βγαλουμε καμια ακρη.. Γιατι ακομα κι αν δουλεψει με την αντισταση, τοσο λιγο ρευμα θα δουλεψει το τρανσιστορ?

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν κοίτα τι έχει γράψει ο Fillman κατά το παρελθόν (κρατάω αρχείο)
με τα παρακάτω μπορείς να γίνεις και εσύ ειδικός 





> Η τάση οδήγησης είναι 9V.Η τάση Vbe θα είναι περίπου 0.7V.
> Άρα η τάση πάνω στην αντίσταση θα είναι 9-0.7=8.3V.
> Το μέγιστο ρεύμα που απαιτεί το φορτίο που θα οδηγεί το 2Ν2222 για τη λειτουργία του είναι, έστω, 100mA.
> Από το datasheet του 2N2222 το ελάχιστο β είναι 30.
> Άρα το ελάχιστο ρεύμα βάσης πρέπει να είναι 100/30=3.3mA.
> H αντίσταση βάσης λοιπόν θα έχει στα άκρα της 8.3V και θα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα 3.3mA. Ποια είναι η μέγιστη τιμή της; 8.3/3.3=2.5kΩ.
>  Άρα θα πάμε στην πλησιέστερη (χαμηλότερη) τιμή των 2.2kΩ, ή ίσως στα 1.8kΩ.

----------


## FILMAN

Νίκο κάνε αυτό:

----------


## clubman

Φιλε FILMAN σε ευχαριστω.. Αλλα καπου το χανω ως newbie.. Αυτο ειναι τρανσιστορ? Γιατι φαινονται 4 ποδια αφου ειναι 3? Η μηπως συνδεω τα 2 μεταξυ τους μπορεις να το εξηγησεις λιγο σε παρακαλω? Ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Αυτο ειναι τρανσιστορ? Γιατι *φαινονται 4 ποδια* αφου ειναι 3?



Εμένα γιατί μου ήρθε η ιδέα ότι troll-άρεις; Οπως γνωρίζουμε τα "πόδια" εξέχουν. Γιατί δε ρωτάς και για την "ασύνδετη κεραία" που σημειώνεται ως "G";

Ενώ το θέμα έχει καλυφθεί παραπάνω σε πολλές απαντήσεις, επανέρχεσαι με 17 σχόλια/τοποθετήσεις/ερωτήσεις σου για ένα απλό ζήτημα με επίπεδο που δεν ταιριάζει σε "τεχνολογικό" forum και ιδιαίτερα στην κατηγορία "μικροεπεξεργαστές"!

----------


## clubman

Φιλε Γιωργο ουτε τρολαρω ουτε τιποτα και απορω με τη συμπεριφορα σου. Δεν καταλαβα μια συνδεσμολογια ως αρχαριος και ζητησα παραπανω διευκρινισεις, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σοι νευρα μπορει να εχεις και ξεσπας σε μενα.. Και αν διαβασες καλα το θεμα θα δεις οτι δεν εχει λυθει το προβλημα...

----------


## FILMAN

3 πόδια έχει, 1 πάνω, 1 κάτω και 1 αριστερά... Είναι τρανζίστορ MOSFET και το υπόστρωμα είναι *εσωτερικά* ενωμένο με την πηγή.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... *Δεν καταλαβα μια* συνδεσμολογια ... *δεν εχει λυθει το προβλημα*...



Δεν κατάλαβες κα*μία* συνδεσμολογία από τις παρακάτω που λειτουργούν όλες:

#32: http://www.murata.com/products/sound...img_ind_07.gif
#37: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...1&d=1363531557
#46: http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...SS6jR2wo4ut0To
#50 (με ... "τετράποδο"): http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...1&d=1364560582
#59: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...4&d=1365275602
#60: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...3&d=1365275409
#64: "Μόνη πιθανότητα να ηχεί ... Για να το αποφύγεις μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις μία αντίσταση 100ΚΩ μεταξύ Βάσης και Εκπομπού."
#70: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...4&d=1365762364

Επίσης μας έδειξες και το "ραδιόφωνο" που έφτιαξες ως απάντηση στις προτροπές να μας δείξεις το κύκλωμά σου.



Υ.Γ. "σχετικό" με το θέμα: τι ήχο βγάζει ένας "μΕ απευθείας από ΡΕΛΕ"

----------


## clubman

Λοιπον αν εχεις τυχη διαβαινε......

Πηγα σημερα μετα τη δουλεια να παρω το BS170 που μου προτεινε ο FILMAN και απο την κουραση και την ασχετοσυνη ζητησα BC170 απο τον φοβερο μαγαζατορα με τις κορυφαιες αντιστοιχισεις του.. Οποτε μου λεει δεν εχω κατσε να δω αντιστοιχια (λεω ωραια θα γελασουμε παλι).. Βρισκει μια στο τεφτερι του, γαμωτο λεει δεν εχω, ξανακοιταει βρισκει μια αλλη μου δινει εκει περα ενα BC238.. Λεω δε μαμιεται παρτο.. Παιρνω και μια αντισταση 100ΚΩ οπως μου ειχατε προτεινει για να τη δοκιμασω πρωτα στο κυκλωμα που ειχα με το 2Ν2222Α..

Βαζω την αντισταση, παλι με το που εδινα 12v στο κυκλωμα, βαραγε το buzzer σαν τρελο.. Λεω ΟΚ, ας δοκιμασω αυτο που μου δωσε ετσι για το metal..

Κανω τη γνωστη πλεον συνδεσμολογια, χωρις ρελε φυσικα, του δινω 12v πριν του δωσω 5v στη βαση και ισα που εκανε κατι χρ χρ το buzzer.. Λεω λες ρε φιλε? Θυμηθηκα τα λογια σας:




> Μόνη πιθανότητα να ηχεί (λίγο) το buzzer είναι με θόρυβο στη Βάση ("είσοδο") του κυκλώματος. Για να το αποφύγεις μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις μία αντίσταση 100ΚΩ μεταξύ Βάσης και Εκπομπού.



Οποτε παω, του δινω 5v απο τη USB και ντααααν το buzzer τα δινει ολα! Βαζω βγαζω παλι τα ιδια.. Ωραια λεω, κατσε να δουμε τωρα.. Το βαζω στον μΕ και ναι! Δουλεψε!!! Εκπληκτικο! 

Αρα συμπεραινουμε οτι το προβλημα δεν ηταν οτι εκανα κατι λαθος τοσο καιρο, αλλα για καποιο λογο το 2Ν2222Α δεν ανοιγει το κυκλωμα και γιαυτο βαραει το buzzer.. Τι και πως δεν ξερω παιδια.. Και δοκιμασα 4-5 τετοια, δεν ηταν ενα μονο προβληματικο..

Θελω να αφιερωσω αυτη τη μεγαλη επιτυχια σε ολους εσας και κυριως στον GeorgeVita που βιαστηκε να με κατακρινει και να μου την πει παροτι οπως αποδειχτηκε δεν εκανα κατι λαθος και να πω οτι τελος καλο, ολα καλα..

Να και το datasheet του BC238 που τελικα χρησιμοποιηθηκε (το μονο που με ανησυχει λιγο ειναι τα 100mA που λεει αλλα με ενα buzzer και ενα LED δε νομιζω να εχω θεμα)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...hild/BC238.pdf

Καλο βραδυ σε ολους..

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Λοιπον αν εχεις τυχη διαβαινε...



Πολύ θετικό που το κατάφερες!
Δείξε μας και μια καλή φωτογραφία από το 2Ν2222Α που χρησιμοποίησες για να καταλάβουμε και μεις τι έφταιξε.
(στη φωτογραφία του #43 δεν φαίνονται τα γράμματα ούτε ποιό είναι το μεσαίο πόδι)

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω:

----------


## clubman

Ωραιο το τραγουδακι.. Μερακλωσαμε!

Να απο δω τα πηρα:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181107991926...84.m1497.l2649

Με 100mA λες να χω θεμα?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Να απο δω τα πηρα ...
> Με 100mA λες να χω θεμα?



Το P2N2222A φαίνεται εντάξει στο datasheet. Τα πόδια πρέπει να τα είχες συνδέσει σωστά (το μεσαίο η Βάση), τα 100mA είναι αρκετά για buzzer και απλά LED (όχι αυτά που είναι για φωτισμό). Σε σειρά με το LED να βάλεις αντίσταση 1ΚΩ για τα 12V ή 330Ω για τα 5V.

Σημείωση: αν χρησιμοποιείς διαφορετικές πηγές για το σήμα (λ.χ. "είσοδος" 5V από φορητή συσκευή) και την κατανάλωση (λ.χ. "έξοδος" σε led που θα τροφοδοτηθεί από το αυτοκίνητο) πρέπει να συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους τους αρνητικούς πόλους ("τα πλην") των πηγών.

----------

FILMAN (15-04-13)

----------

